# GRE score



## apex (Dec 20, 2008)

What should you aim for in your GRE to make it into USC, NYU, ect?  What is considered "good" by their standards?

I am preparing to take it in February and I was just curious what I should aim for. 

Thanks!
apex


----------



## Melanie (Dec 20, 2008)

As far as I know NYU and most others don't require the GRE, and USC just wants to see you break 1000 but other than that it doesn't matter what you get. 

But still I'd aim for the best you can do.


----------



## apex (Dec 22, 2008)

I think FSU wants one too, but I don't know about Chapman.


----------



## Melanie (Dec 24, 2008)

Chapman requires it if you have under 3.0 GPA


----------



## Ysabelle (Jan 15, 2009)

HI guys, 
I just took my GRE today (last day to report scores for Stark) and of course... I did awful: 1050. 

Can anyone tell me if the minimum score for stark is 1000 or 1100. It says this on the stark website: 
"A GRE General Test composite score (between Verbal and Quantitative sections) of 1000 or higher, though we are looking for scores over 1100"

There's no point taking it again after the deadline right? Also do you think they tolerate lower scores for international students? 

Thank you


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 15, 2009)

The school requires 1000, Stark requires 1100.

I believe they are pretty firm on this, though other disciplines are not.

I'm pretty sure no schools grant special treatment to ESL students...one of the many reasons I respect international students so very much!

Don't count yourself out!


----------



## Filipe (Jan 20, 2009)

I got my GRE scores today and although my genreal score was OK, I was not very happy with my analytical writing score (4.0).
I was wondering if they take that score into account, since the USC site mentions only the general score (quant + verbal).
And glad to know you respect us, outsiders, Jayimess! =)


----------



## Blakeh (Feb 7, 2009)

From most of the schools that I've talked to, it seems that the GRE is given much less weight in consideration for admission than are the rest of your application materials, which are usually better indicators of how you might fare as a graduate student. That being said, I think anything beyond the minimum, usually 1000+, will be safe, though better scores probably wont hurt your chances, especially if your other application materials (e.g. statement of intent, treatments, portfolio lists, etc.) leave something to be desired.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 7, 2009)

I applied to Stark as well, and here's my opinion. If you read the quote that was posted about Stark having a GRE "minimum of 1000, but looking for over 1100", that would mean that you MUST have AT LEAST 1000, but they prefer people with over 1100.

Many people on these forums keep saying "Stark requires over 1100". However, it does not say that on thier website. It says "minimum of 1000" but "looking for over 1100". 

So, do you have a better chance over 1100? Yeah, probably, but that also means that they have probably taken people under 1100 but over 1000. If they didn't, they should just put minimum of 1100.

Hopefully that helps out...


----------



## Filipe (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks, guys. Actually I'm applying to MFA in Screenwriting. I got 1210, but my worries are on my 4.0 on the analytical writing part... But I guess there's no point in thinking about it now, right?

Best of luck to us all!


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 8, 2009)

The thing is, you sent them creative writing samples, and did screenwriting challenges for your application.

Analytical writing...isn't that key, one would think.

I know people (outside of Stark...nobody I know in Stark would admit to such a thing...though it's likely happened) who did not hit minimums, GRE, GPA, or both.  They were admitted on a conditional basis.  Needed progress reports for the first semester, then they were fine.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

I applied to Stark with a 1080, so hopefully I'm not down and out.  If I do get in, I will admit to less than the "1100" in question!!


----------



## Filipe (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Jayimess, I feel much better..


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 24, 2009)

Is GRE/GPA that big a deal? Presumably as long as you hit the minimums the quality of your work/portfolio/resume is what should really make you stand out as an applicant, right?

-K


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 24, 2009)

Kiernan, 

I believe that's the gist of this thread.  But none of us know for sure, because we are not on admissions committees...


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 25, 2009)

Haha. That was rhetorical, Jay, I didn't expect anyone to answer that.


----------

